# Dentist who uses sedation methods?



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi have had a great deal of pain during extractions with just novocaine, scared to complete the rest of the dental work needed. Anyone recommend a dentist or dental clinic that offers sedation dentistry options? 

Are there any in-patient dentistry facilities here where you can stay in a bed on site during the hours after work is performed? I know in the U.S. they require that someone escort you from these kinds of procedures but I'm alone here in Mexico.

Any recommendations in Mexico City or Cuernavaca would be appreciated.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

As you see, no answers. There may be a dentist somewhere in Mexico who uses sedation but even any opiates for pain of any type while common in the US are simply not dispersed here. One doctor here told me of one doctor who will prescribe pain meds but he also told me that you won't find any at the pharmacy even with the prescription. For a country literally swimming in illegal drugs legal pain medication is hard to come by, if even possible. As I said in another thread, even Nyquill is not on the shelves here.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

You can buy Tramadol capsules over the counter, as well as Lyrica (pregabalina). No prescription necessary for either. You can sometimes find Tramadol _gotas_, drops which you mix in a glass of water.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> You can buy Tramadol capsules over the counter, as well as Lyrica (pregabalina). No prescription necessary for either. You can sometimes find Tramadol _gotas_, drops which you mix in a glass of water.


Please don't recommend that people just go into a pharmacy and buy some drug simply because it's available without prescription. 

I have experience with Lyrica- it is not something one just pops a pill as a painkiller. It is supposed to be ramped up slowly over a period of a couple of weeks, ramped down slowly when wanting to get off it, and has little to no effect at low doses. And it has horrible side effects, and is also horrible to get off of. A simple Google search will attest to what I am saying.

OP- I did have a dentist who used sedation here in Mexico (I'm also terrified, and they have to give me so much novocaine that my whole mouth and lips are numb for half a day). He turned out to be a psycho, so I no longer use him, and he seems to have disappeared. But he did tell me that there are only 12 dentists in all of Mexico who are licensed to use sedation. And if you do find one, I'd suggest you try to find someone to go with you. You have no idea what they might be doing to you while sedated, and the drug they use causes amnesia as well.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> Please don't recommend that people just go into a pharmacy and buy some drug simply because it's available without prescription.


I wasn't necessarily recommending tramadol or Lyrica. I was simply suggesting them as possibilities.
I would never seek medical advice on an Internet forum, and I've surprised myself that I even had gone so far as to mention these medicines.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I should have added that I have doctors' prescriptions for those medications, but I can refill them on my own. I consult regularly with the doctor regarding the meds, and other matters.

That's all from me on this topic.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My dentist in the states uses drugs to sedate me, I am down for the entire day. But he also gives anti inflammatory and antibiotics drugs prior to the procedure and this greatly reduces swelling. He says Mexican dentists are more "mechanical" than pain oriented. It seems that pain meds don't carry the same importance here as they do in America. I wish I could bring better news but perhaps finding a dentist that will turn up the nitrous oxide.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Understand that painkillers and such are dangerous and shouldn't be messed with without a doctor. Thanks to all you kind folks for your suggestions. In a panic about sitting in a chair in a dental office again, and trying to muster the courage.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zorro2017 said:


> He says Mexican dentists are more "mechanical" than pain oriented. It seems that pain meds don't carry the same importance here as they do in America.


I have not found this to be the case at all. Most of my dentists here have been even more pain conscious than the ones I saw in the states. They ask me consistently about any pain I might have. 

Fortunately, I don't have much problem and the standard modern local anesthesia works for me. If they don't work for you, then you have more of a problem because other pain killers are not as available here, as many have said previously in this thread.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Story:

We did go to one dentist who had a nitrous oxide tank in his office. The work he did on us didn't require sedation, so we never partook. Then after a couple of visits I realized that the gas was for his personal use and he was huffin' it like Dennis Hopper in Blue Velvet between appointments.

He did some god-awful work on us and both of us are still having procedures done to fix the nasty things he did to us. I have had some of the best dentists and the absolute worst dentist here in Mexico. It is indeed a buyer beware situation.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> My dentist in the states uses drugs to sedate me, I am down for the entire day. But he also gives anti inflammatory and antibiotics drugs prior to the procedure and this greatly reduces swelling. He says Mexican dentists are more "mechanical" than pain oriented. It seems that pain meds don't carry the same importance here as they do in America. I wish I could bring better news but perhaps finding a dentist that will turn up the nitrous oxide.


I think your dentist in the States doesn't know what he is talking about. In my experience, the dentists I have used here are very sensitive to pain they may cause you and deal with it as required by your particular situation.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I think your dentist in the States doesn't know what he is talking about. In my experience, the dentists I have used here are very sensitive to pain they may cause you and deal with it as required by your particular situation.


Oh he knows what he is talking about but we are looking at true "white knuckle flyers" in this thread. I had a horrible experience with the first dentist I ever visited as a child and never got past it. That's when I found my dentist in Texas, his motto is, "We just say yes to drugs."

He gives you two Halcion, two Lorazepam and two Demerol with a glass of water. After about 1/2 hour he takes you back and turns on the nitrous then puts headphones on you with some good music.


At this point he could pull your head off and you would be laughing. 

By "mechanical" he means using novacaine only. I'm sure the dentists here use novacaine and are concerned with your level of pain but to some patients the noises and sensations of extraction even on novacaine are unbearable and they need sedation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the US dentist is trying to discourage his patients from going to other dentists in Mexico. We have excellent dentists here that will work with ours needs for a whole lot less than US dentists .We have been going to various Mexican dentists for the last 16 years and are happier with our dentists here than those we had in the US. do not know about small towns dentists but larger cities have great dentists and so has the Chapala area.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

citlali said:


> I think the US dentist is trying to discourage his patients from going to other dentists in Mexico.


I agree. Almost every dentist in the states that I have visited after starting to go to dentists in Mexico says something similar.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It would be interesting to know how many of these US dentists have gone to a Mexican dentist or even gone to Mexico.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

circle110 said:


> I agree. Almost every dentist in the states that I have visited after starting to go to dentists in Mexico says something similar.


That is laughable, most Americans wouldn't dream of going to a Mexican dentist or traveling all of the way to Mexico for dental procedures, regardless of the savings. Granted, a lot of *seniors* cross the border from Texas for cheaper dental work but most of them live there or winter near the border. The dentist I spoke of is very familiar with Mexico as he scuba dives here and believe me, no dentist in America is afraid of losing money to Mexican dentists. Post procedure pain management in America is light years ahead of Mexico as opiates are not generally used here unless in a hospital procedure and has been said, try to find one that uses general anesthetics other than Novacaine which is localized and does nothing for anxiety.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> I think the US dentist is trying to discourage his patients from going to other dentists in Mexico. We have excellent dentists here that will work with ours needs for a whole lot less than US dentists.


"A whole lot less" is the key here, they aren't necessarily better dentists. Everything here is a "whole lot less" except maybe gasoline which is why Mexico is such an attractive retirement place. My electric bill last month was $40.91


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> It would be interesting to know how many of these US dentists have gone to a Mexican dentist or even gone to Mexico.


I mentioned one dentist. Why would an American dentist go to Mexico for dental work? Do you think they need to save the money? :becky:

This thread is rapidly circling the drain.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey Zorro, as long as you keep posting, I'll keep reading You've somehow got me smiling about having to succumb to something too barbaric to believe is legal, never mind pass for dental care.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

Can one purchase Diazepam (Valium) over the counter in Central Mexico? I can easily purchase it here at the border in Reynosa and Nuevo Progreso. I would figure taking one or two pills just before visiting the dentist would work wonders to calm me down.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You need a doctor prescription to get valium here.

Zorro that may surprise you but lots of people come to Ajijic and Guadalajara for dental procedures, it is just as good as the US and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Haskins said:


> Can one purchase Diazepam (Valium) over the counter in Central Mexico? I can easily purchase it here at the border in Reynosa and Nuevo Progreso. I would figure taking one or two pills just before visiting the dentist would work wonders to calm me down.


I live north of PV and you can buy generic Diazapam without a presciption in many of the pharmacies. However, I have found that it doesn't actually work, and friends have experienced the same. To get real Valium you need a doctor's prescription. And when I asked my doctor why the generic doesn't work, he told me that it can't actually be Diazapam they are selling, as it is illegal to sell over the counter.


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

I want a good dentist too. But gotta figure out which city I'm going to, for sure. Luckily, I have a huge pain threshold and have never needed pain stuff..but my heart goes out to the person who experiences lots of pain at the dentists. Let us know if you find a good one..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Zorro that may surprise you but lots of people come to Ajijic and Guadalajara for dental procedures, it is just as good as the US and a whole lot cheaper.


At my age, very little surprises me anymore. The original poster did not ask "How many people come to Mexico for dental work?" or "Are the dentists in Mexico good?"

She expressed concern about her level of pain and anxiety during dental procedures and inquired about sedation in addition to Novocaine, no one had an answer. There are dentists in Mexico that will sedate you, in Los Algodones, Nogales, Tiajuana and Cancun according to this website. An interesting note is that it also says that nitrous oxide can only be used if an anesthesiologist is present to administer it.

https://www.dayodental.com/sedation-in-mexico-get-painless-dentistry/

There are more, just google "Anxiety sedation dentist Mexico" and you will find them. To me it would be worth it to take a trip to Cancun, get the work done, stay in a hotel and enjoy the rest of the recuperation on the beach for a week. A few Margaritas will speed the recovery process.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Most people do not have that problem so do not ask their dentist about it.. I would think the way to go would be to get the name of a good dentist and then go from there...I sure would not shop for a dentist via google...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Most people do not have that problem so do not ask their dentist about it.. I would think the way to go would be to get the name of a good dentist and then go from there...I sure would not shop for a dentist via google...


Just like most things in Mexico, the best way to find a good dentist is to ask for recommendations from people you trust. That's how I found my new dentist, a lovely young woman a block from my apartment!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Most people do not have that problem so do not ask their dentist about it.. I would think the way to go would be to get the name of a good dentist and then go from there...I sure would not shop for a dentist via google...


"Good dentists" in Mexico in general don't offer the services inquired about as far as sedation goes, they are few and far between. From what I've read even nitrous oxide is rare and very scattered. Google is a very good way to locate *these particular services* as shown here and in my previous post. Getting the name of a good dentist will not get a person sedated as asked about. 

https://www.dentaldepartures.com/dentists/mexico/gas-sedation-nitrous-oxide/


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We had friends who feared dentistry with a passion, and had bad teeth and pain. We introduced them to our dentist in Chapala, a gentle person who practices absolutely painless dentistry. They screwed up their courage and made appointments. After their first visit, they were amazed and soon had a series ov visits to correct years of problems. They never complained again, and they were no longer living in fear of dentistry. 
If Miss Thing is interested in a referral, she can send me a private message.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My father gave me a choice. He said, "You know how my father pulled my teeth? He took me into the kitchen and put a small wire around the tooth then wound the other end to the stove. He lit the burner and put a knife into the fire. When it got red, he removed it and shoved it toward my face. Now, do you want to go to the dentist or to the kitchen?"


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

surabi said:


> I live north of PV and you can buy generic Diazapam without a presciption in many of the pharmacies. However, I have found that it doesn't actually work, and friends have experienced the same. To get real Valium you need a doctor's prescription. And when I asked my doctor why the generic doesn't work, he told me that it can't actually be Diazapam they are selling, as it is illegal to sell over the counter.


Darn! My friends and I have been sedating sedating ourselves with what we thought was over the counter Diazapam.  It must've been a placebo effect. Well, as long as we believe it works... 
One more thing to buy near the border to take back down to the interior with me. Just in case....


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Haskins said:


> Darn! My friends and I have been sedating sedating ourselves with what we thought was over the counter Diazapam.  It must've been a placebo effect. Well, as long as we believe it works...
> One more thing to buy near the border to take back down to the interior with me. Just in case....


If you can't sedate yourself in Mexico you aren't really trying.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Haskins said:


> Darn! My friends and I have been sedating sedating ourselves with what we thought was over the counter Diazapam.  It must've been a placebo effect. Well, as long as we believe it works...
> One more thing to buy near the border to take back down to the interior with me. Just in case....


All the benzodiazepines - the “...pam” drugs including diazepam, alprazolam, lorazepam, clonazepam - are controlled medications throughout Mexico, meaning they require a prescription. This is federal legislation, not state by state. So either what you are buying near the border is contraband or fake as well. But, hey, as a doctor I often wish I had a way to harness the placebo effect. Way safer than actual benzos which are addictive, can affect memory and increase risk of dementia, and can cause or worsen depression. I do prescribe them as they certainly have appropriate uses, but they are one of those double-edged swords.

¡Viva el placebo!


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Sedation can be had for dental surgery, just shop around for it. And expect to pay for it; which is to be expected, you are after all being sedated. Try for someone who has experience and a NA.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gairloch said:


> Sedation can be had for dental surgery, just shop around for it. And expect to pay for it; which is to be expected, you are after all being sedated. Try for someone who has experience and a NA.


How much time have you spent in Mexico, gairloch? What is an NA?


----------

